

Airbnb CEO responds to illegal rentals story: “It’s not illegal everywhere” - danso
http://skift.com/2013/01/11/airbnb-responds-to-illegal-rentals-story-first-of-all-its-not-illegal-everywhere/

======
dragonwriter
Lots of things aren't illegal everywhere, but that doesn't gets you out of
trouble when you do them where they are illegal.

And there are often very good reasons why the rules for doing something in,
say, New York City, are different than a rural community in Kansas, even if
that isn't convenient for a company trying to do business everywhere in the
world with a small staff that lacks the resources to know the law relevant to
their business in all the places they want to do business.

